# Derrynane, Caherdaniel, County Kerry Ireland this weekend.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

G and I are planning to travel to Caherdaniel on Sat morning. So another long shot, but as it is school mid-term break here maybe somebody will be out and about and will come and say hello! 

If you are planning a trip elsewhere may I wish you safe travelling and lots of fun!

Ca.


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi

Out of interest is that the wavecrest site? If so is it open over winter or is it just possible to pull on to get water etc?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We are planning to wildcamp at Derrynane. I don't know if Wavecrest is open but I can look in the book tomorrow and get back to you. At this time of the year, wildcamping is fine at Derrynane because it is quiet. We have done it twice before.

Sorry not to be more help on the site. Are you planning to be in the area soon?

Ca


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Would have loved to go but unfortunately the camper is getting what I think is major surgery near Trim, may have it back saturday evening but I would not be too hopeful.....enjoy anyways


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I am going to PM you in a few minutes

Ca


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

The wavecrest is not open at present. but it would be safe to park at Derrynane, Bridie Keatings is open so you can have a pint there.
Ca drop over to the graveyard on the Island and say a prayer for my mother who is interred there you cant miss the grave its twords the back only one from Wicklow. Hope the weather is good enjoy yourselves.

Aido


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Aido,
thanks for good wishes. The forecast is good from Sat on. Doesn't matter too much. I certainly will look for that grave. We have already visited that graveyard. what a beautiful place to be buried. We are always interested in graveyards.

We will be parking in the lower car park if it's windy and the high one if it's calm. Spent four nights there from 26th Dec Christmas 06. One of the most beautiful places on earth isn't it??

Plan to have one meal in the Blind Piper pub. Other meals are cooking as I type this. Can't wait!!

Ca


----------



## Nevsters (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip CaGreg. Possibility of Easter trip there but having problems deciding where to go in Ireland at Easter- so much choice!


----------



## connel (Dec 3, 2007)

We stayed near Caherdaniel in October at a place that advertised itself as having Irelands only beach bar.
It was kind of basic but we were able to back right up to the surf - fantastic beach and the pub was fun.


----------

